

How To Rule the Interwebz (The 81 Must-Follow Tech Blogs) - derekflanzraich
http://www.derekflanzraich.com/2010/10/rule-the-interwebz/

======
egen
Amazing post from a rising star in digital media entrepreneurship.
Comprehensive, balanced, and fun.

~~~
derekflanzraich
mom?

------
patsully
Just filled up my Google Reader. Awesome post.

